# Agreement reached to resolve class action suit regarding the Sig P320



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

http://app.e.sigsauer.com/e/es?s=21...28dfd54a03ab1232063547ce8b&elqaid=281&elqat=1


----------

